# Habanero Jelly



## sevenal (Oct 1, 2011)

That time or year for the little orange lantern peppers fire eaters love.
Here is a twist, make jelly with about 15 or 20 to each 1/2 pint.
WOW!
Sooo good with stir fry grilled chicken or pork roast.


----------

